# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Política y Legislación >  Imputan a varios ex directivos de la ACA por una adjudicación irregular

## Jonasino

> El Juzgado de Instrucción 8 de Barcelona ha admitido a trámite una querella de la Fiscalía contra varios excargos de la Agencia Catalana del Agua (ACA) por presuntamente adjudicar de manera irregular un contrato millonario a una Unión Temporal de Empresas (UTE) dirigida por el exgerente de la entidad pública Joan Lluís Quer, actual presidente de Infraestructuras de la Generalitat de Cataluña.
> 
> En la querella, recogida por Europa Press, se argumenta que el entonces director del ACA Manuel Hernández Carreras adjudicó el 15 de enero de 2008 el contrato de forma "pactada y decidida previamente de acuerdo con la adjudicataria" por valor de 3,75 millones de euros, pero que posteriormente se formalizaron fuera de contrato otros 38 trabajos complementarios por valor de 3,93 millones.
> 
> Según la Fiscalía, los expedientes administrativos de dichos contratos presentan "un cúmulo de irregularidades tan numeroso y de tan grosero calibre" que permite concluir, por ejemplo, que su configuración fue un artificio formal para enmascarar un beneficio económico ilícito en favor de las empresas de la UTE DMA-Gestió, según sus palabras.
> 
>     La querella asegura que la adjudicación de la UTE DMA-Gestió "ya estaba previamente decidida por el director del ACA"
> 
> El contrato era para la adjudicación del contrato de consultoría y asistencia 'Trabajos de redacción del programa de medidas y del plan de gestión del distrito de cuenca fluvial de Cataluña' con un presupuesto máximo de cuatro millones y cuya licitación se inició en 2007.
> ...


Fuente:iagua

----------

